# CAPI 2.0 und Kernelcapi Probleme mit Fritz!Card

## rblock

Hallo,

ich habe für mich nicht erklärliche Probleme mit meiner Fritz!Card, die ich über CAPI 2.0 zum Laufen bekommen möchte. Dabei benutze ich die mISDN Capi Treiber.

Dazu folgende Daten:

Auszug dmesg

```
Modular ISDN Stack core $Revision: 1.21 $

mISDNd: kernel daemon started

mISDNd: test event done

ISAC module $Revision: 1.15 $

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.7

capi20: Rev 1.1.2.4: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

ISDN L1 driver version 1.10

ISDN L2 driver version 1.18

mISDN: DSS1 Rev. 1.24

mISDN Capi 2.0 driver file version 1.13

AVM Fritz PCI/PnP driver Rev. 1.27

mISDN_fcpcipnp: found adapter Fritz!Card PCI v2 at 0000:03:0b.0

fritz card f60a3040 dch f60a30e0 bch1 f60a326c bch2 f60a3404

AVM PCI V2: stat 0x241010e

AVM PCI V2: Class E Rev 1

AVM PnP: HDLC version 2

mISDN: AVM Fritz!PCIv2 config irq:23 base:0xDF80

spin_lock_adr=f60a3068 now(f9a2cdd4)

busy_lock_adr=f60a3068 now(f9a2cdd4)

kcapi: Controller 1: mISDN1 attached

AVM PCI/PnP: reset

AVM PCI/PnP: S0/S1 40/2

Fritz1 ISAC STAR 40

Fritz1 ISAC MODE c0

Fritz1 ISAC ADF2 ff

Fritz1 ISAC ISTA 0

Fritz1 ISAC CIR0 7

mISDN_isac_init: ISACSX

Fritz1 HDLC 1 STA 82000000

Fritz1 HDLC 2 STA 82000000

AVM Fritz!PCI: IRQ 23 count 2

kcapi: card 1 "mISDN1" ready.

fritz 1 cards installed
```

Ausgabe lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 207268  7

nfsd                   91080  8

exportfs                5760  1 nfsd

lockd                  58312  2 nfsd

sunrpc                126920  2 nfsd,lockd

ohci_hcd               17540  0

aic7xxx               198124  0

scsi_mod               69560  1 aic7xxx

avmfritz               21256  0

mISDN_capi            101312  0

l3udss1                37892  0

mISDN_l2               46716  0

mISDN_l1               11140  0

capi                   17728  0

kernelcapi             43744  2 mISDN_capi,capi

mISDN_isac             14592  1 avmfritz

mISDN_core             76196  6 avmfritz,mISDN_capi,l3udss1,mISDN_l2,mISDN_l1,mISDN_isac

ohci1394               32004  0

ieee1394              304052  1 ohci1394

radeonfb               59308  0

snd_intel8x0           29956  1

snd_ac97_codec         61188  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6656  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            21408  1 snd_mpu401_uart

intel_mch_agp           8080  0

snd_seq_oss            33664  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55824  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7048  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49700  0

snd_pcm                88736  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9220  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              23556  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          18176  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    49892  14 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore               8032  1 snd

rtc                    11976  0

ntfs                   86476  3

capifs                  4232  2 capi

evdev                   8576  0

intel_agp              15900  1

hid                    34752  0

e1000                  79876  0
```

Während des Boots erscheint die Meldung

```
ERROR: cannot load module kernelcapi
```

capiinfo gibt folgendes aus:

```
/ # capiinfo

capi not installed - No such file or directory (2)
```

capiinit gibt folgendes aus:

```
/ # capiinit

ERROR: cannot load module kernelcapi
```

Ein ls auf /dev/isdn* zeigt folgendes:

```
crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   0 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn0

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   1 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn1

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   2 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn2

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   3 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn3

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   4 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn4

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   5 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn5

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   6 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn6

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,   7 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdn7

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     dialout        14 27. Mai 12:22 /dev/isdnctrl -> /dev/isdnctrl0

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  64 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl0

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  65 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl1

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  66 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl2

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  67 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl3

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  68 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl4

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  69 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl5

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  70 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl6

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45,  71 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdnctrl7

crw-rw----    1 root     dialout   45, 255 13. Apr 09:33 /dev/isdninfo
```

Das Verzeichnis /dev/capi/ ist leer!

lspci bringt folgendes zum Vorschein:

```
0000:03:0b.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH Fritz!PCI v2.0 ISDN (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH Fritz!PCI v2.0 ISDN

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: Memory at feaff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Region 1: I/O ports at df80 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2+ AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

Dann noch die capi.conf:

```
# card          file    proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

#fcpci          -       -       -       -       -       -

#fcclassic      -       -       0x150   10      -       -

avmfritz        -       -       -       -       -       -

-               -       -       -       -       -       -
```

Dabei fällt mir gerade auf: Warum ist in der /etc/init.d/isdn4linux im depend ein "use pcmcia"? Ist auf meinem Desktop doch wohl etwas blödsinnig, oder?

Sind nun alle benötigten Informationen dargestellt? Oder wird noch etwas benötigt?

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht bzw. vergessen habe?

Fragende Grüße

----------

## x000x

Moin moin,

ich hatte selbiges Problem, allerdings mit den capi4k-utils. Die Lösung für mich brachte die Installation einer Version  >=capi4-utils-20040331...

Denke mal, in diese Richtung solltest Du suchen...

----------

## rblock

 *x000x wrote:*   

> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hatte selbiges Problem, allerdings mit den capi4k-utils. Die Lösung für mich brachte die Installation einer Version  >=capi4-utils-20040331...
> 
> Denke mal, in diese Richtung solltest Du suchen...

 

Ich habe die Version 20030616 installiert und eine neuere ist im Portageverzeichnis unter /usr/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/ auch nicht vorhanden. Ein emerge sync hatte ich vorhin auch ausgeführt.

Woher hast Du also eine Version vom 31.03.2004?  :Confused: 

Verwirrte Grüße

----------

## x000x

```
bash-2.05b$ cat /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20030616.ebuild,v 1.2 2003/11/24 13:48:07 lanius Exp $

YEAR_PV=${PV:0:4}

MON_PV=${PV:4:2}

DAY_PV=${PV:6:2}

MY_P=${PN}-${YEAR_PV}-${MON_PV}-${DAY_PV}

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DESCRIPTION="Capi4Linux Utils"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux/${MY_P}.tar.gz ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux/OLD/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux/"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND="virtual/linux-sources

        sys-devel/automake"

src_compile() {

        echo "CONFIG_DATADIR='/usr/share'" >> .config

        echo "#" > .config

        echo "# Automatically generated by emerge: don't edit" >> .config

        echo "#" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_KERNELDIR='/usr/src/linux'" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_BINDIR='/usr/bin'" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_SBINDIR='/usr/sbin'" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_MANDIR='/usr/man'" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_AVMCAPICTRL=y" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_CAPIFAX=y" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_RCAPID=y" >> .config

        echo "CONFIG_PPPDCAPIPLUGIN=y" >> .config

        emake subconfig || die

        emake || die

}

src_install() {

        dodir /dev

        emake install DESTDIR=${D} || die

        rm -rf ${D}/dev

        newdoc rcapid/README README.rcapid

        newdoc pppdcapiplugin/README README.pppdcapiplugin

        docinto examples.pppdcapiplugin; dodoc pppdcapiplugin/examples/*

        exeinto /etc/init.d

        doexe ${FILESDIR}/capi

        insinto /etc

        insopts -m 0600

        doins capiinit/capi.conf

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "To use isdn4linux with CAPI replace"

        einfo "I4L_MODULE=\"hisax\" with I4L_MODULE=\"capidrv\","

        einfo "start /etc/init.d/capi and load the module"

        einfo "capidrv."

        einfo ""

        einfo "Annotation for active AVM ISDN boards (B1 ISA/PCI, ...):"

        einfo "Please download the latest firmware from"

        einfo "ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux and copy the files "

        einfo "to /usr/lib/isdn and check your /etc/capi.conf file"

        einfo ""

}
```

Das liegt bei mir unter:

```
/usr/local/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild
```

----------

## rblock

So sieht es bei mir aus:

```
(3)root@rb-linux Donnerstag the 27.05.2004, 14:06:32 =>

/ # ls /usr/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utiils/

insgesamt 28

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1132 29. Sep 2003  capi4k-utils-20020701.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1346 29. Sep 2003  capi4k-utils-20021026.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2003 24. Nov 2003  capi4k-utils-20030616.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1076 24. Nov 2003  ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x    2 1005     1005         4096  4. Mär 20:13 files

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          596  2. Apr 05:52 Manifest

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          163 19. Nov 2003  metadata.xml
```

Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder? Eigentlich sollten durch den emerge sync das bei allen danach auf dem gleichen Stand sein, oder?

Ganzverwirrte Grüße

----------

## rblock

Hups, ich glaube ich bin im falschen Verzeichnis.  :Embarassed: 

Aber das capi4k-utils Verzeichnis sieht auch nicht besser aus.  :Sad: 

```
/usr/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils # ls

insgesamt 28

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1132 29. Sep 2003  capi4k-utils-20020701.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1346 29. Sep 2003  capi4k-utils-20021026.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2003 24. Nov 2003  capi4k-utils-20030616.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1076 24. Nov 2003  ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x    2 1005     1005         4096  4. Mär 20:13 files

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          596  2. Apr 05:52 Manifest

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          163 19. Nov 2003  metadata.xml
```

Das verstehe wer will...

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße

----------

## x000x

also ich hab mir das aktuellste ebuild in mein PORTDIR_OVERLAY kopiert, umbenannt und

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild digest ausgeführt.

danach ein emerge /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/capi4k-utils/capi4k-utils-20040331.ebuild

und dann klappte es auch mit dem kernelcapi...

EDIT: mit emerge sync hat das ganze nichts zu tun, im portage ist noch kein aktuelleres ebuild.

----------

## rblock

Die Installation verlief problemlos, allerdings ist der Fehler leider nicht behoben.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Es muss doch irgendwo dran liegen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Was ist eigentlich damit gemeint im ebuild, man solle I4L_MODULE anpassen bzw. in welcher Datei soll das sein? In /etc/ und darunter habe ich keine Datei mit diesem Eintrag per grep finden können.  :Sad: 

Nachdenkliche Grüße

----------

## x000x

hm, entlade mal alle *capi* module, dann starte mal /etc/init.d/capi start

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es muss doch irgendwo dran liegen... 
> 
> 

 

EDIT: ich in davon ausgegangen, dass du einen kernel >2.6.x benutzt... (?)

----------

## rblock

Ja, ich benutze Kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1.  :Smile: 

Also wenn ich alle CAPI Module entferne und dann noch "capi stop" eingebe bekomme ich wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass die kernelcapi nicht geladen werden konnte. Ein lsmod zeigt dann auch wieder die Kernelcapi.

Ich werde das System jetzt nochmals neu starten und mal sehen, was passiert.

EDIT: Habe neu gestartet, aber es hat sich nichts geändert.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Modulare Grüße

----------

## rblock

Ich habe wirklich schwer gesucht und doch gefunden.  :Wink: 

In einem Beitrag hier in den Foren habe ich den Hinweis eines Gentoo Entwicklers durch Zufall gefunden, indem etwas zu einem speziellen Kernel geschrieben stand. Dies konnte ich verwenden um die richtigen Module zu laden (ich fand auch schon mehrere andere, die nicht halfen).

Dann fand ich den gleichen Hinweis wie von Dir mit dem "mknod..." um /dev/capi20 anzulegen.  :Smile:   Und in meiner fstab war schon der Eintrag für den capidrv.

Und jetzt läuft zum ersten Mal die CAPI mit mISDN und ein Testanruf, von meinem Privattelefon, brachte das folgende Ergebnis:

```
capidrv-1: incoming call ,1,2,687252

capidrv-1: patching si2=2 to 0 for VBOX

isdn_net: Incoming call without OAD, assuming '0'

isdn_net: call from 0 -> 0 687252 ignored

isdn_tty: Incoming call without OAD, assuming '0'

isdn_tty: call from 0 -> 687252 ignored

capidrv-1: incoming call ,1,0,687252 ignored

```

capiinfo zeigt mir nun endlich:

```
Number of Controllers : 1

Controller 1:

Manufacturer: mISDN CAPI controller Fritz1

CAPI Version: 2.0

Manufacturer Version: 1.0

Serial Number: 0002

BChannels: 2

Global Options: 0x00000018

   DTMF supported

   Supplementary Services supported

B1 protocols support: 0x00000003

   64 kbit/s with HDLC framing

   64 kbit/s bit-transparent operation

B2 protocols support: 0x00000043

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP)

   Transparent

   Transparent (ignoring framing errors of B1 protocol)

B3 protocols support: 0x00000001

   Transparent

  0100

  0200

  18000000

  03000000

  43000000

  01000000

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Supplementary services support: 0x00000012

   Terminal Portability

   Call Forwarding
```

Jetzt muss ich nur noch vbox und Hylafax oder die capisuite installieren bzw. einrichten. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll, da es zur Capisuite auch die Erweiterung "FaxGW" gibt, die mir sehr interessant zu sein scheint. Schließlich muss ich mit meinem Notebook auch auf das Fax zugreifen können.  :Smile: 

Glückliche Grüße

----------

## christoph.dahlen

Sorry, aber soweit bin ich noch gar nicht. Ich versuche hier eine Fritz!Card PCMCIA V2.0 unter Gentoo Linux mit Kernel 2.6.7 zum Laufen zu bekommen und raff' überhaupt nicht die Zusammenhänge.

Ich habe mir von AVM das Archiv für SuSE 9.1 gezogen, welches auch Treiber für andere Distributionen bauen kann (fcpcmcia-suse91-3.11-02.tar.gz). Ein make, make install funktioniert auch prima, es werden die Module fcpcmcia und fcpcmcia_cs angelegt.

Ein 'modprobe fcpcmcia_cs' funktioniert ebenfalls, das fcpcmcia Moduls wird dabei ebenfalls geladen.

Die capi4k-utils habe ich aus obigem ebuild installiert, funktioniert auch prima (sieht man mal davon ab, daß /etc/init.d/capi "capiinit" in /sbin erwartet, es aber in /usr/sbin ist).

Aber was brauche ich überhaupt? Wie spielen die ganzen Komponenten überhaupt zusammen? Brauche ich noch mISDN? Wer lädt wann welche Module und warum zeigt capiinfo immer noch no such device.

Wie krieg ich denn mal den Überblick, mit welchen Logfiles kann ich euch versorgen, daß wir das Problem eingrenzen können?

----------

## EXS

Moin,

soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, braucht man entweder CAPI oder hisax und mit letzterem verbunden isdn4k-utils/mISDN (für 2.6er kernel).

Was CAPI macht ist nichts anderes als dir in /dev das gerät /dev/capi20 zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Auf dem /dev/capi20 Gerät setzt dann zum Beispiel capi4Hylafax auf. Siehe Howto: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200365&highlight=capi

Je nachdem was du für Kernel hast läuft das ganz mehr oder weniger stabil...

Ich hatte tierische Probleme mit nem 2.4.26er Kernel, da hat sich das System komplett aufgehangen (wohl ne Kernelpanik) und nix ging mehr. Nach einem downgrade auf 2.4.22 lief alles problemlos.

Angeblich läuft alles super wenn man sich die neuesten CAPI-Treiber und für AVM Karten den neuesten Satz Treiber zieht, welche (wohl aus Zeitmangel) nicht im Portage Tree sind. 

FTP: 

ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux

Wäre schön wenn das mal jemand testen könnte...

----------

## Anarcho

Hi rblock,

kannst du mir nen link dazu geben, oder genauer erklären wie du das hinbekommen hast? Ich hab das auch nicht hinbekommen.

Meine Fritzcard PCI läuft wunderbar, nur die Fritzcard PnP ISA von meinen eltern will nicht.

Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen.

----------

## rblock

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hi rblock,

 

Du darfst mich ruhig "Reiner" nennen.  :Wink: 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Meine Fritzcard PCI läuft wunderbar, nur die Fritzcard PnP ISA von meinen eltern will nicht.

 

Das glaube ich nicht. Denn ich habe auch die PCI Karte und die alte ISA habe ich schon seit vielen Jahre nicht mehr in Benutzung, da ich gar keinen Rechner mehr dafür habe.

Sorry, vielleicht solltes Du Deinen Eltern mal einen preiswerten neuen Rechner schenken?  :Wink: 

Entschuldigende Grüße

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry, vielleicht solltes Du Deinen Eltern mal einen preiswerten neuen Rechner schenken?

 

Ich hab denen auch schon vorgeschlagen das die sich ne FC PCI holen sollen...naja, werden sie dann wohl auch müssen.

Aber ich frage mich dann doch warum du die PCI mit den mISDN Treibern laufen lässt, wo es doch von AVM auch treiber für den 2.6er Kernel gibt, die dann sogar Fax unterstützen.

----------

## rblock

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Aber ich frage mich dann doch warum du die PCI mit den mISDN Treibern laufen lässt, wo es doch von AVM auch treiber für den 2.6er Kernel gibt, die dann sogar Fax unterstützen.

 

Lasse ich ja gar nicht.  :Smile:   Ich hatte es nur versucht um keinen propritären Treiber benutzen zu müssen. Leider ist aber mISDN für einen Faxserver absolut ungeeignet. Und das wird sich wohl auch nicht so schnell ändern.  :Sad:   Daher habe ich dann ziemlich schnell wieder die AVM CAPI installiert.  :Smile: 

Stürmische Grüße

----------

## tam

Hi Rainer!

Würde es dir was ausmachen, deine Vorgehensweise näher zu erläutern? ISDN und gentoo ist wie 'ne Kuh und Rumba tanzen. 

Ich habe eine Fritz PCI v2 und mittlerweile den gentoo-dev 2.6.8 Kernel.

Bitte poste die relevanten .config Einträge usw. Danke im Voraus!

----------

## Anarcho

Was möchtest du denn genau einsetzen?

Capi oder ISDN4Linux ?

Ich bin mit CAPI sehr zufrieden. 

Dann brauchst du die capi4k-utils

und von www.avm.de den Linux 2.6er Kerneltreiber.

Ebenfalls solltest du im Kernel aktivieren (M für Modul):

M CAPI2.0 Support 

Capi 2.0 Middleware Support

M Capi2.0 /dev/capi Support

Capi2.0 Filesystem

Capidrv brauchst du nur, wenn du Software für ISDN4Linux benutzen willst.

Dann lade ich in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

capi

fcpci

Dann noch in die /etc/fstab:

```

capifs                  /dev/capi       capifs          defaults                0 0

```

Ich kann dir noch die Capisuite empfehlen, wenn du FAX/Anrufbeantworter haben willst.

Dazu habe ich ein WebFrontend geschrieben:

testseite: www.anarcho.dyndns.org/cawi_test/

----------

## tam

Hi!

```
CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

fcpci: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI driver, revision 0.6.2

fcpci: (fcpci built on Aug 15 2004 at 11:26:56)

fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI found: port 0xe400, irq 17

fcpci: Loading...

fcpci: Driver 'fcpci' attached to stack. (152)

fcpci: Stack version 3.11-02

kcapi: Controller 1: fcpci-e400-17 attached

kcapi: card 1 "fcpci-e400-17" ready.

fcpci: Loaded.
```

Habe den neusten cpai driver von AVM installiert und die Kernel Optionen so eingestellt, wie du geschrieben hast. Soweit sieht es schon mal nicht schlecht aus, aber wenn ich dann die capi4k-utils emergen will:

```
configure.in:3: your implementation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE comes from an

configure.in:3: old Automake version.  You should recreate aclocal.m4

configure.in:3: with aclocal and run automake again.

Makefile.am: required file `./depcomp' not found

/usr/share/automake-1.6/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.6/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.6/am/depend2.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

/usr/share/automake-1.6/am/lang-compile.am: AMDEP does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

make[1]: *** [Makefile.in] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/capi4k-utils-20021026/work/capi4k-utils/rcapid'

make: *** [subtargets] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/capi4k-utils-20021026 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

----------

## Anarcho

Hm...komisch.

Was hast du denn für eine automake version drauf?

Was sagt 

```
emerge automake -p
```

Bei mir läuft Version 1.8.3

Aber soweit ich weiss sind die Capi4k-Utils nicht zwingend notwendig.

Wenn du die Module per hand lädst und die einstellungen so gemacht hast, mit dem CapiFS in der fstab. 

Was sagt denn

```
 lsmod
```

```
 ls -l /dev/capi*
```

dann bekommst du noch infos mit:

```
cat /proc/capi/* 2> /dev/null

cat /proc/capi/controllers/*

```

Aber was möchtest du denn nun über ISDN betreiben?

Internet oder Anrufbeantworter/FAX ?

----------

## tam

Automake ist auch 1.8.3, ich möchte die Karte "nur" für den ISDN Internet Zugang benutzen.

```
tam root #  ls -l /dev/capi*

crw-rw----  1 root tty  68, 0 Aug 15 11:33 /dev/capi20

/dev/capi:

total 0

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  0 Aug 15  2004 0

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  1 Aug 15  2004 1

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 10 Aug 15  2004 10

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 11 Aug 15  2004 11

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 12 Aug 15  2004 12

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 13 Aug 15  2004 13

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 14 Aug 15  2004 14

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 15 Aug 15  2004 15

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 16 Aug 15  2004 16

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 17 Aug 15  2004 17

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 18 Aug 15  2004 18

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 19 Aug 15  2004 19

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  2 Aug 15  2004 2

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 20 Aug 15  2004 20

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 21 Aug 15  2004 21

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 22 Aug 15  2004 22

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 23 Aug 15  2004 23

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 24 Aug 15  2004 24

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 25 Aug 15  2004 25

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 26 Aug 15  2004 26

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 27 Aug 15  2004 27

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 28 Aug 15  2004 28

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 29 Aug 15  2004 29

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  3 Aug 15  2004 3

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 30 Aug 15  2004 30

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191, 31 Aug 15  2004 31

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  4 Aug 15  2004 4

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  5 Aug 15  2004 5

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  6 Aug 15  2004 6

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  7 Aug 15  2004 7

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  8 Aug 15  2004 8

crw-rw----  1 root tty 191,  9 Aug 15  2004 9

tam root # cat /proc/capi/* 2> /dev/null

1 fcpci      running  fcpci-e400-17    A1 3.11-02 0xe400 17

1 0 0 0 0

fcpci                            0.6.2

tam root # cat /proc/capi/controllers/*

name             fritz-pci

io               0xE400

irq              17

type             A1

class            10

ver_driver       3.11-02

ver_cardtype     fritz-pci

protocol         DSS1

linetype         point to multipoint

```

----------

## Anarcho

Na das sieht doch in der tat ganz gut aus.

Capi läuft also bei dir.

Aber wie man jetzt den Inet Zugang einrichtet, weiss ich leider selber nicht so genau.

Da ich die ISA FritzCard bei meinen Eltern nicht zum rennen bekommen habe, konnte ich das auch nicht testen.

Musst du wohl mal google.

Zur not musst du halt noch den Capidrv und ISDN4Linux im Kernel aktivieren, dann wird die ISDN-Karte über CAPI als Modem simuliert. Damit sollte dann die Einwahl mit zb. unter KDE kppp möglich sein.

----------

## tam

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Aber wie man jetzt den Inet Zugang einrichtet, weiss ich leider selber nicht so genau.

 

Ich leider auch nicht. Mit DSL und Netzwekkarte ist man in Sekunden fertig, aber bei so ein blöden ISDN Karte bastel ich nun seit Ewigkeiten rum.   :Mad: 

Ich will das ISDN eigentlich nur als Backup für DSL haben, dachte nicht, dass das so kompliziert werden würde.

----------

## EXS

Moin,

ISDN und INET iss wirklich ein harter Brocken, allerdings hat mir das geholfen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200365&highlight=fcpci

mfg

EXS

PS.: Aus irgendeinem Grund verhält sich das nicht gerade stabil...

----------

## tam

Mittlerweile habe ich die Fritz v2 mit CAPI und Kernel 2.6.8 am Laufen. cap4k-utils musst ich ~x86 nehmen und die fcpci für den 2.6er Kernel sind nicht im portage, also selbst bei AVM saugen und installieren.

----------

## Cerdan

 *EXS wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> ISDN und INET iss wirklich ein harter Brocken, allerdings hat mir das geholfen
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200365&highlight=fcpci
> ...

 

Wo happert es denn, wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß, Thomas

----------

## EXS

Naja,

das Prob ist das Capi unter dem 2.4er Kernel die ISDN Kanäle nicht mehr freigibt, ab Kanal 3 (hab ja nur 2) bekommt man dann keine Verbindung mehr und ab Kanal 15 oder 16 schmiert der Kernel ab...

Die zwischenlösung war jedesmal die Capi Module und den fcpci neuzustarten und dann halt ins Inet...

Mittlerweile hab ich nen 2.6er Kernel und das funtze auf anhieb super mit misdn...

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein howto für hylafax, dann wäre ich glücklich...

Jetzt such ich allerdings noch was ISDN-Watch-mässiges mit GUI so dass man auf anhieb sieht, wenn man am Server vorbei läuft, ob man online ist der nicht...

----------

## Anarcho

Es gibt bei AVM nen Tool dafür Kisdnwatch oder so.

Aber es gibt bestimmt noch andere.

----------

